# Exploration Set Cancelled?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I was just on Round 2s website and the reissue of the A.M.T. Exploration Set has been removed. Does anyone know if Round 2 cancelled its rerelease. Thanks, Guy Schlicter


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

As I understand it, this was not cancelled, but simply delayed to 2013. The reason it was removed from their site is because the site has not yet been updated with 2013 products. Once the site is updated for 2013, the exploration set will reappear.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Who really wants this undersized , poorly detailed , pint sized Halloween toy?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

derric1968 said:


> As I understand it, this was not cancelled, but simply delayed to 2013. The reason it was removed from their site is because the site has not yet been updated with 2013 products. Once the site is updated for 2013, the exploration set will reappear.


True, that happened last year when the release of the Strange Change kits and the Bigfoot kit was delayed. An e-mail to Round 2 will most likely give a definitive answer, they have always responded when I have had questions about a release.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> Who really wants this undersized , poorly detailed , pint sized Halloween toy?


I can see a certain nostalgia for this kit. I had one back in the 70s and I had a great time playing with it. I was under ten years old then. That said, I have to agree - is the nostalgia for this really so great that it's worth repopping (even with minor improvements)? As much fun as I had with it back in the day I still wished it was better. Looking back at it now - wow, it was pretty bad.

They're doing it so I guess they believe it'll sell but for myself, it's a head scratcher for sure...

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> Who really wants this undersized , poorly detailed , pint sized Halloween toy?


I concur. I bought it back then because it was the only thing available. I made my OWN better from cardboard later.
The history of crap is still crap.:wave:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

No interest here. Nostalgia is not that strong. Especially when the recent toys are light-years more accurate.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

To quote the 40th President of the U.S.A in regards to Round 2 Models
and their delays: "There you go again".

Have seen this before and not surprised, but in this case the kit in 
question can wait so it's not a problem.

No Star Trek movie Enterprise for 2013 Now that's not a good surprise.


fortress


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

fortress said:


> To quote the 40th President of the U.S.A in regards to Round 2 Models
> and their delays: "There you go again".


Go ahead, make my day with garbage.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll buy one.

Yes it's crap, but I still want one.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I concur. I bought it back then because it was the only thing available. I made my OWN better from cardboard later.
> The history of crap is still crap.:wave:


I did the same and was VERY let down by the thing. I had been building 1/1 scale plastic model guns from L/S in Japan and had gotten used to the idea of 'making it real'. Yes, I actually had a vision that the props would be 'full size', if maybe not 100% accurate. 

Oy, what pain. Those sprue sure rattled around in that box, hey?  Heck, by today's standards if the props were accurate but 1/3 scale I could accept that but that's not going to happen. Might as well do all new tooling, it would take so much work. And if you're going to sink money in all new tooling, why re-create the Exploration set as it was, just go ahead and make 1/1 scale kits of the Phaser, Tricorder and Communicator.

I dunno. Of all the AMT Star Trek kits I'd really put this on the slow track, maybe even make it a web exclusive for the nostalgia of it. 

Shoot, I'd rather see a 1/2500 scale Doomsday Machine kit (all of three parts!).


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Already have a few AA phasers, an assortment of communicators, and at long last, a AA Science Tricorder. So, yeah, childhood dream fully achieved, therefore, I'll pass.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

I built a ton of these back in the day


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Family forum dude.
-Jim


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

I would rather leave the "exploration set" alone, but more from a "business model" justification than for any other reason.

As mentioned, there are TOP QUALITY replicas, and "fun quality" replicas, of all of these items today. I personally own MY DREAM... the Master Replicas versions of the props. They're gorgeous, beautiful, and expensive as hell. I also have the affordable, and still very very nice, Art Asylum versions.

When I was a kit, I built a set of these. To put matters into perspective, they were the perfect fit for me, at the size I was, at the time I built them. Today, their only value to me would be for recalling my childhood, though.

I did spend uncounted hours, running around with these when I was a little kid. They were OUTSTANDING from that standpoint. They were, frankly, "toys I made myself" and thus they were "mine" and were very, very important to me. I set up a place in my family basement, with chairs and card tables and so forth, to be my "bridge" too... complete with an appropriately kid-sized chair to serve as my captain's chair.

This is MASSIVE nostalgia... so, I, PERSONALLY, would almost undoubtedly buy a set of these.

But, that's the only reason I can imagine anyone wanting to buy this kit. And that's just not enough to make it justifiable to spend the money making the kit. Even if the original tooling is in pretty good shape (as I suspect it would be), the market is just too small to be a "money-making proposition."

I really, REALLY want a proper 1:350 TOS Romulan (I've seen the one out there today, but I believe it's vastly oversized... I go from the McMaster print size, which means that the current "AMT repop" is actually larger than 1:350.) I'd far, far prefer that they did one of those, than do any more "repops" of anything else. I'd rather they did that then the Galileo, even though I really want a good Galileo as well.

Looks like I'll have to make my own Romulan, if I ever want one, huh?

But... spending even a little time on the "Exploration set?" This will never, ever be a profitable move for Round2. I'm certain of that.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wouldn't it be nice if they re-scaled the kit with some slight changes? 

That way some of us with not so much extra funds for 'play things' could have something cool for the display case? 

Just a wish :wave:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not bothered if it is cancelled. I thought that this particular kit is pretty horrible, even back in the 70's. If the tooling/sizing were being updated, then it would have some actual value to it. I think that Round 2 would be better off spending the money elsewhere.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've asked Jamie about 1:1 props from TOS and he said others have that area covered.

CL, I disagree. This will be a re-pop and as such will have low startup cost. If they sell it in the $25-35 range, enough old farts like you and me will pick one up just for nostalgia and everyone will be happy.

Jamie also said they are looking at adding a PE set.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going for the complete AMT tin box collection, so it's a buy for me. Maybe I'll get the cardboard box and build a set for fun as well. Don't know. And while I had a number of this kit as a kid, I now have the AA/EE versions and am satisfied with those. There's no point to R2 retooling what is otherwise a junkie kit to compete with product that's already out there and nearly just as good as on-screen props. Their money is better spent elsewhere.

Jamie has said with repops if ti doesn't do well, the company is only out the money it took to ship the tools and create the new packaging and sales promos. With a new tool, they have to hit it out of the park everytime or they go under. I'm sure it's a tough balancing act. 

Looking at their release history, it seems clear that they are using repops to get up and running and targeting their new tools for homeruns. I'm sure they will get more liberal in the years to come. But for now, they have to be highly targeted. Fortunately, there's enough old trek in the vault that they can continue to draw from that library while sprinkling it with new kits here or there. Imo.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with Model Man... the repops are, for the most part, very cost-efficient. But I would say that the "Exploration set" would be hard-pressed to make back even that minimal up-front cost. Nobody who didn't build this as a kid will have ANY incentive to buy it, and those of us who do will only have the "nostalgia" factor. Pretty much all the other repops can be pretty decent models, overall. Yes, the Romulan is utterly inaccurate to the "as-seen-on-screen" miniature, and the Galileo looks horrific from behind (but not too bad from the side or front), but those at least have some "for fun" value which I honestly don't see the "Exploration set" providing to those who, ideally, would get something from it today.

I built my first (of two) of these "Exploration set" kits when it was first released... I could be wrong, but I think it was 1974, which would mean I was eight years old or so at the time. I'd come home from school, and would watch some revolving cluster of the standard "after school reruns"... F-Troop, Gilligan's Island, Hogan's Heroes, Batman, The Brady Bunch, Mission Impossible, and Star Trek (the exact mix would vary from year to year and local station to local station, but that's pretty much the mix ALL of us got to watch after school during those years, wasn't it?") Syndication was limited to a relatively small number of shows, and we only had three or four channels to watch (the big three network affiliates, plus usually a local "independent" channel which would run BBC shows and old B&W flicks, mainly). No "on demand," no "netflix," no "hundreds of channels." Ah, the "good old days." 

So, every kid, pretty much without exception, knew Star Trek. And very few were really full of dislike for it. I, I'll admit, was the only one who kept trying, at eight years of age, to figure out how the ship was built and what made it work, though, and that led to one of two responses... adults concluding I was going to be an engineer (which I am) or a military officer (which I did for a number of years), or kids concluding I was a nutcase. Which... well, I'll let you guys make the call on that part.

Of course, I had a kid-sized phaser, communicator, and tricorder. As well as a dog-eared copy of "Spock Must Die" (first printing, unfortunately "killed" in a sad "slipped out of the book bag at the bus stop into a puddle, without my seeing it, on a rainy day" incident). And my book doodles at school were usually my attempts to figure out where different things seen on-screen in Star Trek went, inside of the ship.

Some things never change!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

When I was a kid in the '70s, I had a Star Trek phaser and communicator on a belt. But these weren't models; I didn't have to build and paint them, they came complete, right out of the box. 

Anybody know if what I had were a fully built toy version of the model kits, or was it just a toy made by somebody else? 

Sean


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

SJF said:


> When I was a kid in the '70s, I had a Star Trek phaser and communicator on a belt. But these weren't models; I didn't have to build and paint them, they came complete, right out of the box.
> 
> Anybody know if what I had were a fully built toy version of the model kits, or was it just a toy made by somebody else?
> 
> Sean


I think there was a light blue set, where the "phaser" was a squirt-gun, and the communicator did nothing. Is that what you had?

There was also a "disc-launcher" "phaser" at some point, but not in the early 1970s... back then, they sold something they called the "Star Trek Tracer Gun" which had literally nothing to do with Star Trek except for the name on the box.

Eventually, Mego got the Trek license, and made some passably fun (if horribly inaccurate) toys. I still have my "communicators" (short-range walkie-talkies)... pale blue bodies with dark blue trim, including the "lid,"), and the "Phaser 2 Target Game" which was actually a passable "laser tag" concept, well before laser tag existed... a strobe in the front of the "gun" and a photodector just underneath, with your "enemy" wearing a clip-on badge with a standard bicycle-type reflector on it... hit the target, and the photoreceptor would see a bright reflection and announce your "hit" with a loud "beep." They also made a "tricorder" which was just a cassette tape deck with a fold-up lid over the piano-keys (where the control head would be on a "real" tricorder)... I never had one of those.

They were terribly inaccurate but were fun to play with. They were WAY expensive from my (not so wealthy) family's standpoint, but I whined enough that I eventually got the phaser and communicator toys.

I remember, you'd never know what new toys were coming until the Christmas JC Penney catalog would come out, the only catalog of the year where they listed toys.

EDIT: Check this out to see more on the Mego "role playing" toys...

http://www.megomuseum.com/trek/base4.shtml


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

SJF said:


> When I was a kid in the '70s, I had a Star Trek phaser and communicator on a belt. But these weren't models; I didn't have to build and paint them, they came complete, right out of the box.
> 
> Anybody know if what I had were a fully built toy version of the model kits, or was it just a toy made by somebody else?
> 
> Sean


I remember that. It was the star trek utility belt. Batman, spiderman and maybe even the Hulk had similar, iirc.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

CLBrown said:


> I think there was a light blue set, where the "phaser" was a squirt-gun, and the communicator did nothing. Is that what you had?


The phaser made a loud clicking sound when I pressed the trigger. I remember this well because I used to inadvertantly drive my parents nuts when I played with it. The phaser was black, and I believe it had Star Trek written on the side. I was very young when I had these, so my recollection is a little fuzzy. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SJF said:


> The phaser made a loud clicking sound when I pressed the trigger. I remember this well because I used to inadvertantly drive my parents nuts when I played with it. The phaser was black, and I believe it had Star Trek written on the side. I was very young when I had these, so my recollection is a little fuzzy.
> 
> Sean


This is probably what you had, it seems to fit your description nicely, it was made by Remco:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yes! That's it. I remember rubbing my hand over the Star Trek words until they became faded. Thanks.

Sean


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

kenlee said:


> This is probably what you had, it seems to fit your description nicely, it was made by Remco:


And except for the phaser being able to shoot those little discs, those came from the same tooling as the Exploration Set.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Captain April said:


> And except for the phaser being able to shoot those little discs, those came from the same tooling as the Exploration Set.


Are you sure about that? My little "exploration set" tricorder had places to mount a tricorder strap, a door for the recorder compartment, and a rotating head.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Just compare the two. Some compromises were made for mass production and assembly, but the origins are very clear.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm very sure they're different as I recall liking this communicator better than the exp set, but liked the exp set phaser better than this one and both tricorders were the same in my mind. 35yrs may have twisted the memories, of course. But that is indeed the utility belt i was thinking of as well.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> Just compare the two. Some compromises were made for mass production and assembly, but the origins are very clear.


It's possible they were pantographed off the same master... Or the company that did the engineering and tooling were just given the Exploration set and told to use the kits as the masters.

I really do have two minds on this repop. On the one hand, hooray for R2, the geek in me applauds such gutsy, non beancounter-centric fun choices. I'm HOPING it's not driven by anything as insane as super high prices for vintage kits on the 'bay (are the prices high, because there was only one run of this back in the day? I don't really follow that) and so assuming there's a pent-up demand.

On the other hand I can't turn off the 'business world' thoughts and just fear utter tanking of sales on this, esp. given the current economy. Recall, it's not so much about what WE want to buy but convincing the Hobby Shops to buy. 

It's been said that there's low risk in a straight repop, shipping the molds, shooting the plastic, making the boxes/instructions, done. So let's pretend that only runs like $50,000. They would only have to sell around 1500 units at $35 to break even. Check that, I forgot about wholesale vs. retail, have to move 3000 units. And for something like this maybe breaking even is good enough. But I worry. $50k is still serious money. Inflation over the next year might really hit hard. The Chinese factories might really put the screws on R2 (and everyone) and up prices 20% (or more!). Might that (supposed) $50k be better to be held back as cushion for such events?

I don't have an easy answer. It's possible it can ONLY happen now and the situation will only get worse over the coming years. The Exploration Set surely deserves a repop, if only to be able to say "we released EVERY AMT Trek kit BOO-YA!!".


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

get the art asylum one the otherr were toy for little boy hands.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

go to entertainmentearth.com and you will find the whole set


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The only way a kit like this makes any sense is new tooling resulting in reasonably accurate, full scale models. Until they're ready to do that, repopping this one just strikes me as a complete waste of time, money, and resources.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I have to say, while I usually support R2's decisions in terms of repops, this is one I'd definitely give a pass.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I will definitely get the kit, just for the nostalgia factor. I spent many afternoons playing with these with my friends and cousins, just seeing the box art again brings back memories.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I will definitely get the kit, just for the nostalgia factor. I spent many afternoons playing with these with my friends and cousins, just seeing the box art again brings back memories.


If I can afford it, I might get it to make replicas of the _TAS _equipage that they seem to be very similar to. Would be very interesting variations on a theme.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

CLBrown said:


> Eventually, Mego got the Trek license, and made some passably fun (if horribly inaccurate) toys. I still have my "communicators" (short-range walkie-talkies)... pale blue bodies with dark blue trim, including the "lid....
> They were terribly inaccurate but were fun to play with. They were WAY expensive from my (not so wealthy) family's standpoint, but I whined enough that I eventually got the phaser and communicator toys.


I had a set of the communicators and discovered that if you held down the emergency signal button with the transmit button you got to hear a lot of people who had CB radios swear at you!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't see the sense of a new tool, honestly. There are very affordable, very accurate and functioning versions you can just buy (and if you're REALLY that into building, there are kits with machined metal parts that build up into a much more satisfying replica). The point of reissuing the Exploration Set would be to duplicate the fun--or in my case, the stunning disappointment--of opening this model that we all had back in 1974. I would think in this case they would want to do a VERY small run for collectors, maybe tin box only, because I think the people that really want this set have to be a small minority of R2's regular Trek customers. If the small run happens to sell out, fine, run more, but I would hope they wouldn't sink too much in the way of resources into this one.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I would think the most likely buyers of this kit already have their AA versions and probably don't have a burning desire to take a giant leap backwards.

A good _licensed_ phaser kit, however, would make it that much easier for me to build my phaser rifle concept. :devil:


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Captain April said:


> I would think the most likely buyers of this kit already have their AA versions and probably don't have a burning desire to take a giant leap backwards.
> 
> A good _licensed_ phaser kit, however, would make it that much easier for me to build my phaser rifle concept. :devil:


There's already a pretty nice injection-molded "23rd Century Pistol" kit out there... which compares quite favorably to my Master Replicas phaser, overall. And it wasn't very expensive, either. I have one in my "never quite built" stack.

I bought this, and then bought a whole bunch of electronics gear, brass replacement bits, and so forth... a sound chip, a super-bright blue LED, etc, etc. I got about 1/2-way through, and Master Replicas put out something even nicer than I had in mind... and I decided to go the "easy" (if expensive!) route instead of building my own!

Still... it's a very nice kit, and not too expensive (or at least it wasn't...) It would be a good choice for the "bash" you're suggesting. Or just buy an AA phaser and use it as the base. The AA "toy" is very accurate up-front, but has "producibility" defects which can easily be eliminated if you tear it down and treat it as a "model" when you put it back together.

EDIT:

Hmmmm... I wonder... the "23rd century pistol" and some similar items from the same source were, eventually, withdrawn from the market due to PPC legal pressure. But R2 has the licence for Star Trek kits.

THAT'S a really interesting idea. I wonder if R2 could get ahold of those tools, and start producing them as part of their "Trek" licencing agreement?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Put me in the camp of "not going to miss this at all". I have no attachment to this set as I was a kid of the 80s and I never had it. From everything I've read, the size is too small, and there are too many inaccuracies. That being the case, I would not buy it if I saw it in the stores. I'd rather Round 2 focused on other projects.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The 23rd century pistol is a pretty good kit.

Not really accurate but close. They can be had on ebay for around $40.

They build into a nice hero-ish phaser.










Here is my Exploration set. 
The 23rd century kit, JLong comm, and a DST Tric.

BTW If you know where to look you can buy a very nice phaser kit.

John Long still sells his Comms and P1 and garage kits can be found on Ebay.


At last count I have over 20 TOS phasers, 8 comms, and 4 tric's and I would still pick up 1 or 2 of these if they were around $30.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> There's already a pretty nice injection-molded "23rd Century Pistol" kit out there... which compares quite favorably to my Master Replicas phaser, overall. And it wasn't very expensive, either. I have one in my "never quite built" stack.


I got one myself back in the day, and still have it amongst my other phasers.

Problem: "Wasn't very expensive", emphasis on *WAS*. Trying to get one now in my pitiful price range is an exercise in futility thus far.

Besides, I'd like a kit that's a little better engineered. And as nice as the 23rd Century Pistol kit is, it's not designed much better than the phaser in the Exploration Set. Trying to glue one flat surface to another flat surface is always an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

mach7 said:


> ...At last count I have over 20 TOS phasers, 8 comms, and 4 tric's and I would still pick up 1 or 2 of these if they were around $30...



I'd love to be able to outfit a landing party of four. Why? Just cuz. 

I think EE, AA or DST is set to re-release all the props this Fall. It looks like it on their website at least. Must be EE's site I think... All at the original $30 prices. No more of these insane $200+ prices! That includes the metal comms!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

One of my favorites is the little communicator ornament that hallmark came out with a few years ago. About the same general size and shape as the Exploration Set version, but with better details, a perforated grid, and some of the cleanest 'chirp' sounds out there.

There is nothing wrong with getting a reissue kit for the sake of nostalgia. I still have one of the original (large box) kits of this that is unopened. So, I will most likely buy the tin for sure, and perhaps one of the cardboard reissues, especially if it is a large box version.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Capt April,

The 23rd century pistol usually sells for around $40 on ebay.
There is one up now for that price. 
Thats not a bad price for what you get.

Model Man,

The DST comm has had a plastic lid for a few years now. I would think the new release coming out later this fall would not have a metal lid.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Capt April,
> 
> The DST comm has had a plastic lid for a few years now. I would think the new release coming out later this fall would not have a metal lid.


You sure you're not thinking of Playmates? Not saying you're wrong, since the DST ones I own are metal and were bought several years ago, but I would think it odd they would switch to plastic.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nope,

The first run(s) had a nice metal lid but the later ones are plastic.

I have 2 metal and 2 plastic. The metal looks and feels MUCH better.

I'm hoping that the with the new run coming out they go back to the metal but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The EE one looks to have a metal lid:

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17711#.UFiVCFHAuHU

...and for those who want the complete, full-size Exploration Set:

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17853#.UFiXolHAuHU


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Nope,
> 
> The first run(s) had a nice metal lid but the later ones are plastic.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks. I would like to buy more but not if they are plastic. Here is hoping the re-release is metal.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

mach7 said:


> I'm hoping that the with the new run coming out they go back to the metal but I'm not hopeful.


Wow, Did I write that! I guess I need to go back to english class!

Trek Ace, The description does say metal lid. The box in the photo is an old Art Asylem box. When they switched to DST they still had the metal lids. Its only the last few years that had the plastic.
If EE has metal lids it is most likely old stock, and a great deal!

EDIT:
on going back and rereading the EE listing, That is the new release!
Lets hope they all have the metal lid back and this is not a special edition for EE!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Not sure I've ever seen us root for them to not make a kit. But I agree, unless this costs them next to nothing and they have pretty low expectations for sales, I think this kit shouldn't be made. Too many other options out there for better replicas.

I don't have one of these in my pile, but neither do I feel the need to have one.

I'd love to see AA/DST do a collector-grade set with metal pieces all-around, I'd stand in line for one of those!

Tib


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Like I said, Get a John Long Comm if you want the most accurate comm kit on the market. It was molded from one of the original 10. $199

Or get a Roddenberry.com kit. $150 I think

Or one of a few garage kits available. $75-300

Or get the DST stuff, its great and metal upgrades are available.

I'm not going to buy this kit for accurate prop's, but for fun.

Jamie at R2 has said they have no intention of retooling for 1:1 TOS Props.

If you want Prop quality models check out RPF or Trek Prop Zone. You'll find what you want.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The exploration set is for fun. It's for completeness. I don't see how anyone could expect round2 NOT to release every last one of the old AMT trek line. 

Guess what? With Gal officially in the works, that leaves the Bridge and this one. Delaying the Bridge has me thinking they're going to do some work on it. 

Bring on the Exploration Kit for us and a side of sour grapes for the killjoys!


...

There is such an alphabet soup attached to the AA, DST EE props that I frankly don't know the chronology. Looks like the current flavor is EE. So if EE is serious about metal flip lids, grab them again while you can! Grab everything while you can at these prices. I'm glad they're bringing them back though it kills the resale on my Med tricorder.

Now I'm hoping someone out there will do a full McCoy Med pouch and an affordable Distruptror at long last! (No thanks to the playmates versions).


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You mean this?

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17832#.UFjJFUJ8uFI

Not TOS but still fun!

Art Asylum and DST(diamond select) are the same company. EE is a retail site that does not make anything, but they do have exclusive items. The Medical Tric was only available thru EE.

And like you I say Bring on the exploration set!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm hankering for the original Disruptor. A much better design in my mind. The MR version (like all their stuff for me) is simply beyond reason on price.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I like the movie version and will get one, but also hope they come out with a TOS version.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Capt April,
> 
> The 23rd century pistol usually sells for around $40 on ebay.
> There is one up now for that price.
> Thats not a bad price for what you get..


Sure, until you figure in everyone's favorite way to lock in a backdoor reserve, *shipping costs.*

Besides, in my situation, forty bucks is no small chunk of change (especially when there are other items on my eBay watch list that rate a slightly higher priority, especially if a cheap one comes along).

Plus, and this is a tad nitpicky, but the 23rd Century Pistol is made from ABS plastic, and I prefer to work with regular old styrene.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Model Man said:


> I'm hankering for the original Disruptor. A much better design in my mind. The MR version (like all their stuff for me) is simply beyond reason on price.



Yup everything MR is really pricey.

I found this on ebay:










Resin, but not too bad.

It would be great if DST released one.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Yup everything MR is really pricey.
> 
> I found this on ebay:
> 
> ...


Looks like they are
http://www.entertainmentearth.com/h...=&pg=3&orsearch=0&wrid=0&sort=0&rpp=20&tree=0


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I see the TNG/movie disruptor(s). If there is a direct link to the TOS disruptor, please post it!

If they can do a Kligat, they better get going on a disruptor. 
http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=RBPRP1748BU

If they're going esoteric, a Romulan helmet could be cool...


----------

